# KACPID problem...

## GLeZz

Just installed gentoo on my laptop kernel-2.6.11-r5  and i have this problem kacpid eats up all cpu power...

looks like it restarting constantly...

```
ps -A | grep acpi

   20 ?        00:11:27 kacpid

 6347 ?        00:00:00 acpid

-----------------------------------------------

top - 00:01:29 up 23 min,  5 users,  load average: 1.60, 1.77, 1.28

Tasks:  99 total,   8 running,  88 sleeping,   0 stopped,   3 zombie

Cpu(s): 12.4% us, 59.5% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id,  0.0% wa, 28.1% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    905000k total,   537412k used,   367588k free,    13852k buffers

Swap:   506008k total,        0k used,   506008k free,   379320k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

   20 root      20  -5     0    0    0 R 82.6  0.0  15:25.34 kacpid

 7048 root      16   0 60128  32m 3232 R  3.3  3.7   1:30.14 X

 6535 root      17   0  1484  588  496 S  2.0  0.1   0:18.72 cpufreqd

```

----------

## GLeZz

Anyone ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GLeZz

bump...

----------

## shodanx

same problem here on IBM A20m kernel 2.6.11.7

I don't know what triggered it , I just left it turned on all night and it was like that when I came back

/proc/acpi/events stopped giving out events when it occured

cat .config | grep -i acpi

```
CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y               

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0    

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y             

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y               

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y                

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y             

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y               

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y            

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y         

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y       

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y                

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

```

lspci

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

0000:00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03)

0000:00:03.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems (former Lucent Microelectronics) WinModem 56k (rev 01)

0000:00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)

0000:00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

0000:00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)

0000:06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

----------

## GLeZz

I`ve solved this problem by compiling ALL ACPI related modules...

----------

## Ulrich Scholz

 *GLeZz wrote:*   

> I`ve solved this problem by compiling ALL ACPI related modules...

 

GleZz, I still have this problem.  

Could you please post the output of 

cat .config | grep -i acpi

on your machine.

Thank you, Uli

----------

